# Dzelži / Hardware >  Kā saudzēt portatīvā datora bateriju?

## Agnese

Sveiki!  :: 
Esmu lasījusi un dzirdējusi vairākus viedokļus par šo tēmu, tāpēc nolēmu pajautāt šeit.
Strādājot ar portatīvo datoru, es to visu laiku turu pie lādētāja. Vai, izņemot bateriju un atstājot datora darbību tikai "uz vada", es saudzēju bateriju? Vai labāk ir tomēr likt to iekšā?

----------


## JDat

Viedokļi ir bijuši dažādi. Šobrīd pieturos pie wikipedia viedokļa. Kaut kā mana praktiskā pieredze atbilst wikipedia rakstītajam. Tomēr tas ir mans subjektīvais viedoklis un var būt nepareizs.

----------


## Agnese

Tad sanāk, ka Tu faktiski turi bateriju datorā un datoru pieslēgtu  lādētājam? Nu, vai arī neizlādē to mazāk par 40%? Es pareizi sapratu?  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Ja kompis tiek lietots diendienā stacionāri, tīkla _dropouti_ negadās, uzlādētu bateriju var atpogāt. Tāpat, ja kompis tiek ilgstoši nelietots, baterija var izlādēties, Tādos gadījumos to arīdzan ņem nost (uzlādētu, jo pašizlāde tomēr pastāv). Baterijas stāvoklis jāčeko, aizmirst par to nedrīkst.

----------


## Agnese

Paldies! Bet vai tādējādi es nebojāju kādas citas datora detaļas? Man viens centās iestāstīt, ka tā iespējams kaut ko citu, vēl svarīgāku, sabeigt.

----------


## JDat

Saskaņā ar Isegrim tektu sanāk: ņemam ārā, bet neizmirstam ielikt un uzlādēt.

Kā ir ar tekstu par Litija baterijām: jo vairāk izlādē (normas ribežās nevis ekstrēmi) jo ātrāk sagurst (ear out)?

----------


## Isegrim

Sabojāt tu vari tikai savu darbu vai pusrakstītu DVD matrici. Bez baterijas, tīklam pazūdot, kaut kas var būt palicis droši nesaglabāts. Tā jau ir laptopa priekšrocība - nav vajadzīgs UPS, jo tīkla 'izkrišanas' gadījumā baterija izlīdz. Vienam manam dzelzim baterija priekšlaikus izbeidzās. Tagad daru tā - darbu sāku ar piespraustu bateriju. Kad lādiņš sasniedzis 100%, un paredzēts darboties vēl kādas stundas, ņemu nost un lieku malā. Protams, ja šī baterija nebūtu deficīts, tāda ampelēšanās nebūtu vajadzīga; vienkāršāk jaunu nopirkt.

----------


## habitbraker

Taa, kaa lapsha laadeklis veeleesies bateriju tureet uzlaadeetaa staavoklii, tas noziimee, ka baterija buus ar nepaartrauktu paaugstinaatu spriegumu, kas samazina taas muuzhu. Taa, ka var piekrist par baterijas iznjemshanu. Bet, jaa - nez vai zaudeejums (muuzhs) ir tik liels, lai shaadi chakareetos ?  ::

----------


## ansius

nu - atkarīgs no tā cik lieto bateriju. un cik pie strāvas tur - ja strādā un tur visu laiku pie kontakta, tad labāk to baču tomēr ņemt ārā. te gan ir nianse - piem., MacBookPro, ar izņemtu baču neattīsta 100% jaudu procim... ok pamana pro lietotāji (skaņa / video montāža pie render), un pie max noslodzes - aķis palādējas ārā. tur gan apple ir padomājuši par to lai aķi lieki nebeigtu nost - viņi ļoti seko cikliem līdzi - tas gan netraucē kādai bačai ik pa laikam uzpūsties -un nav brīnums - apple izspiež maksimumu no aķiem

----------


## JDat

habitbraket. Tā vienkārši lādēšanas mezgls pie aļīša? Tā nu gan normāli ražotāji nedara. Tur bez lādēšanas ķedēm ir arī kāda gudrāka smadzenīte. Aķitīs pilns, vairs nelādē. Pēc kāda laika nočeko. Nokrīt uz 80%. Sāk atkal lādēt. Kaut gan te sākas ninases. Mans EeePC visu laiku pie šņores ar aķīti. Uzlādē un miers. Pēc nedēļas tādu "mocību" Norauju elektrību nosts. Piespraužu atkal un lādē no ~ 80% uz augšu. Kā nojāju bačūru? Rudenīgā laikā skaidīju apkārt bez adaptera. Aķītis nosēžas tik tālu ka 5 minūtes līdz blackout (~ 10-15 %). Palādēju 10 minūtes un atkal skaidu. Tā vairākas nedēļas nogales. Klāt vēl tas ka natkī atnāc uz mājām un nepieliec pie lādētāja. Vot i tilpums samazinājās. Turētu visu liaku pie čņores, nebūtu tik dramatiski. Protams, mans aķītis nav pirmā svaiguma. Jauns turēja 3.5 stundas. Pirms jāšanas turēja 1.5 stundas. A tagad? Stunda? Manuprāt pat mazāk. Bet nu tas viss ir subjetīvi.

----------


## habitbraker

Jaa protams, ka gan jau ljauj nokristies nedaudz, pirms atsaak laadeeshanu, bet vai pa 20%? Tad jau liela iespeeja, ka, ja peeksnji savajagas straadaat bez vada, akjis nav pilniibaa uzlaadeets. Man domaat, ka kaadi 5%.
Kaa es savu bachu nojaaju? Izmantojot portjiku kaa stacionaaro(80% laika), turot visu laiku pie vada. Tagad tik kaa UPS straadaa  ::

----------


## next

> Kaa es savu bachu nojaaju? Izmantojot portjiku kaa stacionaaro(80% laika), turot visu laiku pie vada. Tagad tik kaa UPS straadaa


 Kas tas bija un cik ilgaa laikaa?
Man IBM T42 7gadus 100% pie laadeetaaja staaveeja, tagad ekraans nospraadzis, atdots mazbeerniem speeleeties, pie aareejaa monitora piesleegts, bet veel vismaz pusstundu var bez elektriibas dziivot.
Man liekas ka vairaak no vinja nevareetu gribeet.

----------


## JDat

7 gadi un tagad 30 minūtes? Iklausās pēc standarta vecuma nolietojuma bačai.

Pamēģināšu rezumēt un atbildēt uz topikstarteta jautājumu: Modernam portatīvajam (3 gadi vai jaunākam) varētu būt neaktuāli baterijas raustišana uc manipulācijas. Atstājam pie vada un miers.

----------


## habitbraker

> Kas tas bija un cik ilgaa laikaa?
> Man IBM T42 7gadus 100% pie laadeetaaja staaveeja, tagad ekraans nospraadzis, atdots mazbeerniem speeleeties, pie aareejaa monitora piesleegts, bet veel vismaz pusstundu var bez elektriibas dziivot.
> Man liekas ka vairaak no vinja nevareetu gribeet.


 Nu kaadu 4 gadu laikaa. Asus m51kr. Un tagad tur kaadas 5-10min

----------


## Agnese

Paldies par atbildēm!  ::

----------


## Obsis

Zulu! ko Tu tautu biedē: man arī ir EEE, turklāt to pirku kā nule iznākušu jaunumu ASV, virsū bija rakstīts ALL DAY COMPUTING 10,5 hrs. Patiesībā tas turēja vismaz 12 stundas, ja nelieto mobilos tīklus. Šodien ir pagājuši apmēram 5 gadi, un joprojām tas tur ne mazāk par 8-9 stundām.
P.S. Latvijā gan šis modelis joprojām nav redzēts.

----------


## JDat

Kurš Modelis? Man eeePC. Bateriju nokāvu kad ekstrēmos apstākļos strādāju (visu laiku baterija un uz īsu brīdi palādē lai nenosprāgst pa visam un tā veselu dienu baterija mocījās uz 10% no lādiņa). Tagad kādu vienu divas stundas 5-6 vietā tur. Jebšu Obsis runā par ko citu?

Kas attiecas uz Li-Ion lādēsanu, tad dekošu Didza ietoekumam. Vismaz kaeksperimentēšu: Ņemam jaunu celli un lādējam ar 1/10 no celles max strāvas 10x ilgāk. Gluži kā veco labo nikeļa kadmija aķiti. Tas arī viss. Pēc 10 stundām izslēdzam. Protams ir nianses ar uzsilšanu un tā. Kā arī ar max spriegumu uzlādes beigās. Būs jāpaeksperimentē. Man nevajag ātru uzlādi, man vajag vienreizējam pasākumam pilnu celli un miers. Izlāde notiks kamēr pasākums beigsies. Neatkarīgi vai izlādēju zem atļautā minimuma vai nē. Tāpat pēc pasākuma celli plānots izmest ārā (utilizēt nevis miskastē).

----------


## zulu

man bija pirmais modelis ar 7'' ekranu !!! velak naca tie modernizetie varbut ari ekanomiskaki ,nezinu neinterese tas rotaljlietas vairs !!! es sekoju informacijai un tiko shis bija piejams taa nopirku

----------

